# St. John's Angelical Church, Lunenburg, NS



## gnagel (Aug 19, 2018)

One of the things I enjoyed most about Lunenburg were the churches. I visited four or five--and each one encouraged my photography.

All of the churches had similar ceilings. Apparently, these churches were built by the local fishermen who had little experience constructing churches. So, they decided that the strongest roofs would be something like an inverted wooden ship. #5 and #10 might best exhibit that feature of the ceiling.

Here are some favorites from my visit to St. John's Anglican Church (opened in 1754):

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





Thanks again for looking...there are more churches of Lunenburg to process!

Glenn


----------



## fishing4sanity (Aug 19, 2018)

Another great set of photos and what a display of craftsmanship ........ the photography and the churches.


----------



## gnagel (Aug 19, 2018)

fishing4sanity said:


> Another great set of photos and what a display of craftsmanship ........ the photography and the churches.


Thanks again!

Glenn


----------



## Jeff15 (Aug 19, 2018)

Lovely set of images.....


----------



## jcdeboever (Aug 19, 2018)

Wow, incredible


----------



## BrentC (Aug 19, 2018)

Great photos!   I wish my church photos from Portugal would have come out half as good.  I don't think I have the eye for shooting architecture.


----------



## Jeff G (Aug 19, 2018)

Glenn, Another beautiful set.


----------



## Dean_Gretsch (Aug 19, 2018)

Looks like the ribs of a whale. For novice builders, they created a beautiful structure. More beautiful shots from you. You definitely have the knack, as Brent said.


----------



## stapo49 (Aug 21, 2018)

Lovely stuff [emoji106]

Sent from my SM-G965F using Tapatalk


----------



## gnagel (Aug 21, 2018)

Thanks to all for the kind words...and for taking the time to view my images!

Glenn


----------

